# Does anyone know this ship?



## Bass (May 11, 2010)

Hi,
Back in the '50s and/or '60's a three masted schooner with high stern castle used to berth alongside Auckland's Viaduct Basin. I think it looked more like a coaster than a sailing vessel and believe she carried ammunition, perhaps across the Tasman. I can't remember the name nor find photos but would appreciate any information, please.

Many thanks indeed, Leith Duncan


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Bass, that would be the top sail schooner "Huia" which was owned by Nobel (Australia)at one time. A beautiful ship in her day and I worked with Jack Lord who regularly crewed on her. Google Top sail Schooner Huia for plenty of info.

Bob


----------



## Bass (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for replying spongebob,
No it wasn't "Huia". Nobel rings a bell and they may have been the company that owned her. I'll try and track that down. The ship I'm looking for seems to be a unique design about the size of "Elite_Roseau" with stern a bit like "Brigitte_Graebe610" (both in the Coasters Gallery) but with the open deck plated in. Although high aft she seemed low forward. She looked like a motor vessel but her rig was big enough for serious sailing - not just auxillary.

Interesting to hear you worked on Huia. Log of the Huia was one of the first books about NZ ships I read but didn't manage to buy until a much later edition. Later did your crewmate Jack Lord live on Waiheke Island? [No. I knew another Lord, though agewise he could have been a son.]

Leith


----------



## Butters (Nov 10, 2005)

I remember seeing such a vessel and also in Westport discharging explosives , probably for the mines - her name I think was 'WONGALA' , owned and operated out of Melbourne- to carry explosives for Nobel.

Butters.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Picture of the 'WONGALA' - http://www.cheoyleena.com/Notable_p...rojects_1950s/pages/663_149_CargoSchooner.htm


----------



## Bass (May 11, 2010)

Thank you Butters and exsailor. I think you are right. The name seems familiar. I have not been able to see the picture yet but I'm in Beijing and internet is not always reliable. I look forward to seeing it when I get back to NZ. Many many thanks indeed!


----------



## Bass (May 11, 2010)

You've solved years of mystery. That's the ship alright and the photos have corrected details that memory distorted over 40 years. Many many thanks!


----------



## RICHARD DAVIES (Jan 31, 2014)

The Wongala carried mostly explosives for ICI, for use in mining. In those days explosives could not be carried on general cargo ships so ICI had to engage small ships dedicated to the freight. The sails saved alot of diesel!


----------



## Sharkie Price (Dec 10, 2008)

There was also the Piri and she was NZ flagged and crewed. I thought that she was either owned by ICI and I know the crew used to get 5 shillings a day extra
for sailing in her. Sharkie Price Ex A/B NZ coast


----------



## namyar (Nov 20, 2012)

I was in "Wongala" not long before she was run up on a reef in the Torres Strait. A most forgettable little thing, a real workhouse. I have pics of her under trials in H.K. before delivery and others in her life. She was well do***ented. Powered with a filthy British Polar. Her best part was the two little 2-71 GM engines driving the hydraulics for the winches. She made a beautiful radar beacon where she landed.


----------



## namyar (Nov 20, 2012)

The "PIRI" in later life went up to the islands blackbirding. While on the slip in Rabaul the town was hit by an earthquake and Piri fell out of her cradle and sustained severe damage. She was towed out into St. Georges channel and scuttled. She had a 6cylinder "Gardner" 2 stroke engine, a great lazy brute but streets ahead of the British Polar. The twinscrew ex. NZ. coaster "Waiotahi" is also out in the channel with wongala. The "Hokianga" sprung a plank and sank in the Papuan Gulf.


----------



## namyar (Nov 20, 2012)

In "Wongala" the m/e exhaust was led up inside the mizzen mast. This created all sorts of problems as it all got old and decrepit which added to the misery of the engineer. At least the auxilliary engines had water cooled exhausts out the side. By the time I got to her the owner had ditched the lifeboats, dropped a 12 person inflatable on board and built a permanent standing top over the boat deck, this adding to the tremendous instability of the whole thing, to work on the main engine the whole passageway in the accomodation above was lifted so there was no access to the crew cabins.
I am glad she was a one-off.


----------



## stillwaters (Oct 28, 2011)

*Piri*

Hi, Yes the Piri, I was the last Deck Boy who sailed in her, (1957)and remember the 5 Shillings a day danager money, The last trip we done, on our way back from Altona, about 400 miles off Cape Reinga we lost our rudder and the Old Man refused to call for assistance, so a Jury Rudder was rigged over the stern with a direct sterring system, very hard to manage. On a arrival at Auckland all hands were called to the Old Man's Cabin where a tot of Rum was given to all except me , as he said I was too young (15yo ). I believe she was a sister ship, almost to the 'Huia' I also believe the 'Huia' lost more seamen over the side than any other ship. Yes many a great story can be told.


----------



## Tailwwheel (May 12, 2020)

Namyar, if your still online,, I served on the 'round hulled' AS Wongala about 1959 between Port Philip Bay, Sydney, Auckland, Westport, Greymouth and Nelson.
We carried explosives across dropping off at the above ports, and we loaded pine from Nelson [Nelpine] back to Melbourne. 
The sails on Wongala were mainly to stop the rolling motion as it had a round hull, and would roll almost in calm waters. I was glad to be rid of her.
Over 60 years ago now!


----------



## lensoveta_483 (10 mo ago)

This vessel was "Wongala" she was classed as an Auxiliary Schooner, I was deck boy in her when she was at the old viaduct in Auckland in 1961 as she had rammed the explosive wharf some 30 miles away and damaged her bow from just above the waterline, we had two wonderful weeks along side while undergoing repairs. Cheers, Kevi H.


----------



## rangitotomist (2 mo ago)

spongebob said:


> Bass, that would be the top sail schooner "Huia" which was owned by Nobel (Australia)at one time. A beautiful ship in her day and I worked with Jack Lord who regularly crewed on her. Google Top sail Schooner Huia for plenty of info. Bob


 Hello Bob. I'd wondering if you ever knew or heard of a William Alfred Twist who worked on the "Huia". he jumped ship when he was a young sailor. He had already emigrated to NZ early 1900's and I believe way back ? in 1918. was on the Huia. Looking for any records. he may also have been on another boat beginning with K not long before he died in the 1940's after returning from India and Egypt. Thank You Julia Twist ph or text 0211640622. email [email protected]


----------

